# BTS 2009



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody know when Brian will put up the BTS web site for next year? 
Or have I missed it? 
 Thanks 
Rod


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 
The 2008 site is still up. What are you looking for?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think he does it in January or Feb.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,JJ we are looking for the actual 2009 show dates, as the earlier we can book our flights etc, the better deal we can get  
As an aside, we liked Arizona so much, we are going to fly into Phoenix and then drive across the desert to Ontario (avoiding LAX)The return to finish our vacation in Southern AZ. 
Rod


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, the furture dates are listed on the very bottom of the BTS site as 

June 6-7, 2009 
June 5-6, 2010 
June 4-5, 1011... Not that's not my typo.... Check the site... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok.............Thanks Stan. 
Next thing for you guys who are frequent BTS Ontario attendee's, which hotels do you usually stay at? 
Thanks again. 
Rod


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
I stay at the Ontario Airport Marriott. So does most everyone else. 
It is right across the street from the convention center. It is the official show hotel. Phone #1-909-975-5000. 
Looking forward to seeing you and Jill there. 
John Corradini


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 
I (and my family)also stay at the Ontario Airport Marriott. The Marriott lobby is where we sit and talk. (Just don't lose (misplace) your phone.)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 
The Marriott Lobby is also a great place to meet people when coordinating other activities. (Like Dinner) 

Looking forward to talking with you again. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Corradini on 07/31/2008 3:48 PM
Rod 
The Ontario Airport Marriott. 
Looking forward to seeing you and Jill there. 
John Corradini





Yessssireeeeeeeeeeee, that's the place. Great rates, great hotel, great location.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marriott it is then See you all there. 
Bro.John, Tommy and Stan many thanks. 
Rod


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that you are coming in next year. I look forward to seeing you, and she who must be listened to, Rod. I guess I will have to clean up the layout. 

Howard


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Howard I missed your mail.We've been away. 
Yes, it will be great to see you and all of our friends out there again. 
We are still waiting for the BTS web site to update, so we can book into the Marriott. 
Rod


----------

